# Power Mac arrivé!



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

ouf ! 
deux semaines après la commande ,j'ai enfin mon Power Mac mono 1,8
avec écran 20" cinéma display et JBL créature 2.1:
tout fonctionne très bien ,j'apprécie le silence de la bete comparé a l'eMac :un simple petit feulement assez discret,qui justifie qu'on puisse le laisser a coté sur le bureau plutot que de le cacher!
je l'avait vu une fois a la FNAC il y a 1 an et demi,je ne ms souvenait plus qu'il etait si gros!lécran 20" parait "petit " a coté !
autre chose ,le nouveau clavier est bien plus agréable a la frappe que l'ancien de l'eMac ...
sinon,y a plein de cables partout ,moi qui n'ai jamais eu que des tout en 1 ,je ne suis pas habitué ! lol
et l'écran 20" ,c'est superbe! :love: 
le son des JBL est épatant,bc de grave...
le Power mac mono 1,8 avec "seulement " 512 de ram est très rapide,les images NEF s'ouvrent instantanément,l'encodage en AAC 128 grimpe a 20x avec itunes,c'est vraiment génial...
que dire des bipro,çà doit etre monstrueux  
voila,


----------



## goonie (22 Février 2005)

Félicitations    

Et amuses-toi bien


----------



## Applecherry (22 Février 2005)

Je croyais que tu voulais attendre la révision??? je souhaiterais la même config que toi mais en Bipro, cependant, je préfère attendre juin pour voir arriver les nouvelles bêtes...
(si tu en à besoin pour bosser je le conçois...)
Éclate toi bien!!!


----------



## Jack Dell (22 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,
bravo pour ta nouvelle machine, tu vas voir (c'est déjà fait remarque) que c'est très agréable de bosser dessus. Perso j'ai le bi-pro et on a l'impression que peut lui en donner à faire un max, il ne bronche pas; un vrai plaisir..faut dire que j'étais sous xp avant.....


----------



## naas (22 Février 2005)

ou sont les photos ? :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

zarrivent les photos du déballage!
c'est un régal cette machine!
perso ,le bipro aurait été trop pour moi ,je le laisse aux pro de l'image qui ont besoin de plus de puissance encore!
la ou je suis étonné ,c'est sa rapidité malgrès les 512 de ram...
j'avait un peu peur et je pensais encore avant de le recevoir de le passer rapidement a 1Go voire 1giga 5 mais la ,çà me semble correct ...
je vais balancer les photos ce soir !
je vais essayer aussi ce soir de voir le bluetooth comment çà marche,avec mon T68i,pour les SMS ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

quelques photos du déballage du power mac

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.gruss/pm1.jpg
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.gruss/pm2.jpg
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.gruss/pm3.jpg
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/philippe.gruss/pm4.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Bravo !
J'ai du mal a aimer le lokk des autres modèles que mon emac mais le jour où j'en aurai marre de faire de la PAO avec un périscope je m'acheterai sans doutes une configuration similaire.
Il fait petit l'écran à coté de l'UC ! Vivement le PowerMac mini !


----------



## naas (22 Février 2005)

galerie ... 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81210


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !
> J'ai du mal a aimer le lokk des autres modèles que mon emac mais le jour où j'en aurai marre de faire de la PAO avec un périscope je m'acheterai sans doutes une configuration similaire.
> Il fait petit l'écran à coté de l'UC ! Vivement le PowerMac mini !



ouai ,c'est trompeur ,comme j'avais remarqué sur le site apple :l'écran 20" "fait " petit car le Power mac a coté est vraiment gros ...
de plus ,l'écran 20" fait petit comparé au iMAc G5 ,car celui ci est plus grand autour de la dalle...
mais ne nous y trompons pas ,1680x1050 ca n,'a rien a avoir avec les 1024x768 de l'eMac :il rest un grand blanc dans la barre de menu entre les menu et les infos de droite :heure,volume etc...
cela dit ,l'eMac a un bon écran aussi...
en tout cas je fais comme tt ceux qui ont cette dalle ,sur iMac ou en ciném display ,j'ai réduit la luminosité ,parce qu'au maxi c'est fort...


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2005)

Content pour toi Sydney Bristow que tu aie reçu ton powerMac  :love: 

Rien qu'a voir tes photos ca me donne envie de recommander un powerMac par exemple pour avoir le moment du déballage  :rose:  :rateau: 

Beau petit ensemble tous ca !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Content pour toi Sydney Bristow que tu aie reçu ton powerMac  :love:
> 
> Rien qu'a voir tes photos ca me donne envie de recommander un powerMac par exemple pour avoir le moment du déballage  :rose:  :rateau:
> 
> Beau petit ensemble tous ca !



en fait c'est tes photos qui m'ontdonné l'idée d'en faire quand je débalerai le mien ! lol
c'est vrai que c'est un grand moment ,ce débalage...
je saisz pas pourquoi ,mais c'est mieux que de déballer un eMac :çà fait plus sérieux,tout ce beau matériel...
dire qu'il y a qq semaine j'hésitais encore entre power mac et iMac ,je regrette pas ,meme si l'imac 20" est bo aussi!
j'ai deja syncroniser mon mobile avec le bluetooth pour les sms ,c'est bien çà !
t'a combien de ram au fait ,je sais plus ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

Apca,y a bien 2 ventilo en plus dans ton bipro ,par rapport au mien?
y fait bc de bruit le bipro?
combien de ventilo en tt dans le mono?
il me semble deux derrière le gros radiateur G5 ,un derriere le graveur et un devnat les PCI et la carte graphic...
ce qui fait 4 ?j'en oublie?
6 sur le bipro?


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est tes photos qui m'ontdonné l'idée d'en faire quand je débalerai le mien ! lol
> c'est vrai que c'est un grand moment ,ce débalage...
> je saisz pas pourquoi ,mais c'est mieux que de déballer un eMac :çà fait plus sérieux,tout ce beau matériel...
> dire qu'il y a qq semaine j'hésitais encore entre power mac et iMac ,je regrette pas ,meme si l'imac 20" est bo aussi!
> j'ai deja syncroniser mon mobile avec le bluetooth pour les sms ,c'est bien çà !



Ce qui a, c'est à chaque petit coup de déballage, une photo s'impose ! Donc ca te fait encore plus attendre 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> t'a combien de ram au fait ,je sais plus ?


Quands je l'avais acheté, j'avais 2X128 mb. Puis j'ai acheté 2X512 de corsaire donc en tous j'ai maintenant 1,256 mo. 
Mais passé de 256 à un peu plus d'un Go ca décoiffe ! :affraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui a, c'est à chaque petit coup de déballage, une photo s'impose ! Donc ca te fait encore plus attendre
> 
> 
> Quands je l'avais acheté, j'avais 2X128 mb. Puis j'ai acheté 2X512 de corsaire donc en tous j'ai maintenant 1,256 mo.
> Mais passé de 256 à un peu plus d'un Go ca décoiffe ! :affraid:



moi j'ai pris 2x256 sur apple store ,pour etre tranquille au début ,parce que les 2x 128 me paraissait juste...
une question qui me trote dans la tete depuis un temps:si je veut augmenter ma mémoire(il me reste 2 emplacements libre )suis je obligé d'acheter les barettes par paire,ou si je met une 512 toute seule cela ira (quitte a rajouter une autre 512 un peu plus tard)?


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Apca,y a bien 2 ventilo en plus dans ton bipro ,par rapport au mien?
> y fait bc de bruit le bipro?
> combien de ventilo en tt dans le mono?
> il me semble deux derrière le gros radiateur G5 ,un derriere le graveur et un devnat les PCI et la carte graphic...
> ...



Alors : 

- J'ai 1 ventilo entre mon graveur dvd et mes disque dur. 
- J'en ai 1 juste à coter du baffle à l'avant.
- J'en ai 2 devant mes deux processeurs et 2 à l'arrière (enfin je pense car on voit pas très bien   pour les 2 arrière)
- 2 petit juste en facade en dessous de la plaque en aluminium qui sépare les processeurs de l'alimentation. (Pour bien les voir faut regarder avec une lampe)
- Et 1 ou 2 juste à l'arrière de l'alimentation.

Pour le bruit, ca vas, le seul problème c'est que depuis la mise à jour 10.3.8 ils se mettent constament en route.  :hein:


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris 2x256 sur apple store ,pour etre tranquille au début ,parce que les 2x 128 me paraissait juste...
> une question qui me trote dans la tete depuis un temps:si je veut augmenter ma mémoire(il me reste 2 emplacements libre )suis je obligé d'acheter les barettes par paire,ou si je met une 512 toute seule cela ira (quitte a rajouter une autre 512 un peu plus tard)?



Non non, tu ne peut pas acheter une barette de 512 mo et l'autre plus tard. Il te faut les achetées en même temps; enfin en tous cas les mettrent pas paires !   
Moi pour pas payer trop cher j'ai pris celle-ci personnellement : 
Mémoire ram Corsaire


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Non non, tu ne peut pas acheter une barette de 512 mo et l'autre plus tard. Il te faut les achetées en même temps; enfin en tous cas les mettrent pas paires !
> Moi pour pas payer trop cher j'ai pris celle-ci personnellement :
> Mémoire ram Corsaire



donc il y a bc de ventilo la dedans !
je doit avoir la meme chose,sauf devant le radiateur y en a pas ...
pour la ram,je vasi donc attendre un peu:je ne pense pas soliciter ma machine tant que çà :j'ouvre des photos en raw avec photoshop élément,çà a l'air de tourner pas si mal avec 512,bien mieux en tt cas que l'eMac avec 768 Mo:il faut voir aussi que le G5 est bien plus puissant que le G4 700 de mon eMac ,en plus la ram c'est de la ddr ,le bus est 6 x plus rapide...
bref ,512 ca va pour l'instant ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2005)

chez mac way la 512 ddr 400 est a 76 euros ttc...
sinon y a les 256 qui sont a 45 je crois...
faut voir...


----------



## Apca (22 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> çà a l'air de tourner pas si mal avec 512,bien mieux en tt cas que l'eMac avec 768 Mo:il faut voir aussi que le G5 est bien plus puissant que le G4 700 de mon eMac ,en plus la ram c'est de la ddr ,le bus est 6 x plus rapide...
> bref ,512 ca va pour l'instant ...



Et aussi que le disque dur n'est plus un ATA mais un Sérial ATA   

Sinon, pour la mémoire ram de chez MacWay faut voir si il ne faut pas compter les frais de port aussi. Mais bon, ce n'est pas si cher quands même !


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

Tout ça pour surfer sur macg.... ou comment avoir un PM G5 au service du flood


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour surfer sur macg.... ou comment avoir un PM G5 au service du flood



Le problème est que dés que l'on investit plutôt dans le soft pour s'occuper intelligemment on reste avec son emac...


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que dés que l'on investit plutôt dans le soft pour s'occuper intelligemment on reste avec son emac...




Oui si on est sourd  :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui si on est sourd  :rateau:



soit pas méchant,il est supportable ,le bruit de l'eMac ,à coté d'un PC ,c'est encore correct!


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> soit pas méchant,il est supportable ,le bruit de l'eMac ,à coté d'un PC ,c'est encore correct!



Je sais bien


----------



## Moumoune (23 Février 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> donc il y a bc de ventilo la dedans !
> je doit avoir la meme chose,sauf devant le radiateur y en a pas ...
> pour la ram,je vasi donc attendre un peu:je ne pense pas soliciter ma machine tant que çà :j'ouvre des photos en raw avec photoshop élément,çà a l'air de tourner pas si mal avec 512,bien mieux en tt cas que l'eMac avec 768 Mo:il faut voir aussi que le G5 est bien plus puissant que le G4 700 de mon eMac ,en plus la ram c'est de la ddr ,le bus est 6 x plus rapide...
> bref ,512 ca va pour l'instant ...



Salut Sydney,

Il y a 9 ventilos sur les Bi-processeurs. Sur nos machines, nous n'avons pas le ventilo qui extrait l'air de derrière la carte mère (et qui est normalement situé contre le fond du boitier à la hauteur du ventilo du SuperDrive). Nous n'avons pas non plus les deux ventilos situés devant les radiateurs CPU. Donc, dans nos PowerMacs : 6 ventilos... le silence de ce PowerMac est très appréciable.

Concernant la RAM, je rejoins ce qui a été écrit plus haut. Si tu dois booster la RAM de ta machine, prends des barettes CORSAIR de type "VALUE SELECT". Elles sont d'excellentes qualité, avec un prix raisonnable et elles sont parfaitement tolérées par notre G5.

Amitiés.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mars 2005)

et bien j'ai suivi les conseils,je viens de commander deux DDR 400 512 Mo Corsair value chez surcouf, pour 150 euros les deux environs...
cela va porter la RAM de mon power mac a 1,5 Go ...j'ai pas tenu longtemps avec 512 ,c'est trop juste tout de meme...
j'ai pensé a 2x1Go pour faire 2,5 Go ,mais le prix des 1Go m'a arreté! lol...
bof ,1,5 Go c'est bon ,non?
@+


----------



## Apca (8 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bof ,1,5 Go c'est bon ,non?
> @+





Mon power mac à 1,25 Go de ram, et j'en suis très content. Mon powermac n'a pas encore (enfin je pense) utilisé toute la ram. En tous cas, Sydney Bristow ce sera dèjà très bien les 2 barrettes de 512 en plus


----------



## calvin (8 Mars 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> Nous n'avons pas non plus les deux ventilos situés devant les radiateurs CPU. Donc, dans nos PowerMacs : 6 ventilos... le silence de ce PowerMac est très appréciable.



en plus le boitier du PM est compartimenté par des cloisons en plastiques pour eviter que la chaleur d'un composant aille envahir le reste du boitier me semble t-il ?

donc tous les ventilos ne tournent jamais en meme temps et jamais rapidement d'apres ce que j'ai pu comprendre dans un apple center


----------



## jeanserien (9 Mars 2005)

Félicitations!
Tu as fais comme moi: Emac?Powermac. Le plus flagrant, en dehors de la puissance bien sûr, c'est la différence de bruit!
J'ai gardé L'emac en ordi de dépannage et quand il est allumé je me demande comment j'ai fait pour supporter ce ventilo pendant 2 ans!

D'autre part je voulais te demander si tu étais content des "Créatures", je voulais m'équiper aussi, car vraiment le Hp du G5 c'est pas ça! Pour le coup les hp du Emac sont dix fois mieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations!
> Tu as fais comme moi: Emac?Powermac. Le plus flagrant, en dehors de la puissance bien sûr, c'est la différence de bruit!
> J'ai gardé L'emac en ordi de dépannage et quand il est allumé je me demande comment j'ai fait pour supporter ce ventilo pendant 2 ans!
> 
> D'autre part je voulais te demander si tu étais content des "Créatures", je voulais m'équiper aussi, car vraiment le Hp du G5 c'est pas ça! Pour le coup les hp du Emac sont dix fois mieux.



le power mac fais un bruit vraiment super ,c'est un ronronnement aigu discret,c'est çà qui change par rapport a l'eMac qui avec son gros ventilo ,faisait un bruit sourd...en fait ,je le supportait ,mais le soir ,quand y avait pas de bruit ,c'est a l'extinction que je remarquait qui'l faisait du bruit avant de l'eteindre!
C sur que le HP du power mac ,c'est un tt ptit truc,l'eMac avait de très bon HP a coté ... lol
ouai ,les creature marchent bien,y a du grave...
le seul ,truc ,elles s'activent pendant le demarrage du mac ,donc le bong de départ ,je l'ai sur le hp interne du pm!c'est un peu maigre!


----------



## YannisA (9 Mars 2005)

Salut Sydney,

J'ai commandé, il y a 1 semaine, la meme configuration que toi (sauf que j'ai mis directement 2G RAM)....et en lisant ton post, j'en ai l'eau à la bouche....je ne pourrais pas attendre encore les 2 semaines avant qu'on me livre......beuuuuhhhh....Je n'en peux plus d'attendre


----------



## jeanserien (9 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le seul ,truc ,elles s'activent pendant le demarrage du mac ,donc le bong de départ ,je l'ai sur le hp interne du pm!c'est un peu maigre!



Ca tombe bien, je me passerais bien du "bong" si je pouvais! 

Le "bong" de démarrage  ça m'énerve, pour moi c'est un peu: "attention, c'est moi que v'là!" Pour une machine, je trouve ça un peu présomptueux, même si c'est un Mac.


----------



## calvin (9 Mars 2005)

jeanserien a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part je voulais te demander si tu étais content des "Créatures", je voulais m'équiper aussi, car vraiment le Hp du G5 c'est pas ça! Pour le coup les hp du Emac sont dix fois mieux.


 
je les ai, elles sont terribles

certains diront qu'elles manquent de medium

mais apres, c'est a chacun de faire le reglage des bass et treble avec les boutons + reglages sur le soft de zik ou de video et apres c'est nickel


----------

